# Signal Lights out!



## Guest (Aug 11, 2002)

Attempted to install aftermarket radio in a 93 nissan Sentra, now the signal lights won't work. The fuse for the signal lights are good, and the lights themselves turn on when the parking lights are turned, but the "signal'n" doesn't happen when you try to signal. Help? 

P.S.- radio Im trying to install won't work either.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Check all you fuses. You might have to pull them out one at a time to check each one. Better safe than sorry. 
Your lights!
One of the bulbs may have blown during the install. Check all your lights including the reverse lights and especially the little side running lights. Also check the filament in each turn signal bulb. The odds are the signaling filament in one bulb burnt out causing all signals not to work.

Last, but most important!

Disconnect the positive battery terminal before removing or installing a stereo. This can save you a lot of headaches down the road.

Good Luck with the new stereo. 

Seth


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

my blinkers just stopped working but all the lights worked too..

I found out it was a bad connection from the wire ahrness to the hazard switch.. I have an 89 sentra.

I dont know if that will help


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Be careful when you take anything out of the center dash. The hazard button is there and any playing with that button (Even a loose wire) will cause your signalls not to go. They won't 'break', just the circuit that carrys the power will be 'open' until that plug/switch/wires is set correctly.

Seth


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

^^^ yup thats what happened to me


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Sethiclees - I've taken out all of the fuses in the fuse box, I've even looked at the fuses in the engine compartment....nothing. The only fuse blown, was the one for the radio, but I've replaced that. The bulbs for my signals are ok, because when the parking lights are on, they come on too. This means no problem right? Let me know, because I'll take em out and check if I have too.

Sethwas - so your saying that If I connect the hazards back to its button, that the signals should work again?

And heres another funny thing I've noticed. Perhaps this can help with diagnosis. My clock wouldn't work for a while as well, but Now I've noticed that its on, but will shut off, if I open the door, or turn on the dome light in the interior. Do I need to take my car to nissan, or is all of this still fixable?

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *
> I found out it was a bad connection from the wire ahrness to the hazard switch.. I have an 89 sentra.
> *


Same thing happened to me in my 96 200. After installing my deck, I forgot to reconnect the harzard lights. I began driving and noticed my signals were not working at all. I immediately realized what I had done and reconnected the hazard switch and bingo, back up.

Dont know if that will help any. Just my experience. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

I connected the hazards switch and Walla! It worked! Now all I need to figure out is why in the world this radio won't work. I've installed everything but two wires. A red and blue (I think) and a red and green ( I think)....and I'll be damed if I can find a ground in there. Do you guys think the same reason the blinkers didn't work is the same reason the radio didn't work after everything was finished? I don't want to pay $70.00 to have it done and find out all I needed to do was connect the hazards.


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

*I'm probably not much help, but ...*

Does your radio even have power or are you just not getting any sound? Im guessing it doesn't power on from which wires you don't have connected. You said two but listed four. First things first. The ground is black, it usually always will be unless indicated. And a green wire? Are you sure? I don't think there should be a green wire unless its a speaker wire. (Re-post with the correct wires. Make sure you have the power connections seperated from the speaker connections just to be sure.) And the blue wire im pretty sure is for a power anttenna, and doesn't need to be used unless you have one. Lastly, the red wire is your constant (hot) connection and should connect to the red wire of your stereo. You need to make sure your ground is good though and make sure your remote wire is also connected to the correct wire (I forget what color the remote is, maybe white ? Anybody wanna help with that one?) At least with those three main wires connected you should be able to turn your ignition to on and power the deck on. If not ... something's wrong (obviously ). Even though guess work is not the best way to go, you might just have to go this route. It helps to have a screwdriver that tests the positivity of a wire. (Know what i'm talking about?) With one of those you can make sure which is your constant and which is your remote connections. 
If any of this is a little fuzzy let me know, I will try to clarify. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

My appologies, let me clear up a few things. I wasn't speaking of four separate wires but Two wires with two colors. I don't remember the colors and I can't get to the car right now, but I can say that I've connected a yellow wire from the new radio to a Red w/ blk stripe radio in the car, as well as a red wire from the new radio with a blue wire from the car. I couldn't find a place to place the ground blk wire inside where the radio's supposed to be....maybe thats why the radio won't work. Thus far the only thing I've seen the new radio do is blink a little red dot behind the removable face. But when I blue the radio fuse, that light went out. But the display when the face is inserted has never powered up. I've also noticed that when I place the antena wire into the new radio, the clock goes out as well. So now the clock goes out when I 
1. Open the door
2. Turn on the dome light
3. Plug the atenna cable into the new radio


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

OK. First and foremost, you are disconnecting your negative cable from your battery right? If not, make sure you are from now on. That's probably why you are blowing fuses and seems like you have possibly blown a relay and why your clock is acting the way it is. The only cure is to take it in to a dealership to locate and replace the correct relay. Not sure on the cost, guessing between $50-75 beans. 
Regarding the wires. Two-toned wires are usually for speakers and not power. Are you sure these are the correct power wires?Solid-colored wires are usually your power wires. If you can get the exact colors of the radios cables ( the three main are - ground (which is always black), constant, and remote.) The car should have the same and definitely should already have a ground wire that you are having a hard time locating. It should be there. The radio will not work, no matter what, if it is not grounded. If you dont have one, find a solid bolt connected to your chassis to ground to. 
Any more questions, shoot 'em my way. By the way, where are you from?

EDIT: Scratch last question. Looked under your name.


----------



## trace (Sep 5, 2002)

Just a quick few words about the hazards on almost all newer sentras, 200sx. Power from battery goes to relay, power from relay goes to hazard switch. The only wire that goes out from the plug here without having first the full connection of button to harness is the one for the parking lights. All others(signals and hazards must first have the harness end plugged into the button to complete the circuitry. good luck to all
Trace 
96200sxser,pix soon


----------

